# Bumper's Journey



## Krickette (Jul 29, 2008)

*7-26-2008
Bumper's first day. *
I was driving to go get gas after work, when I saw something unusual. There is a certain spot on that road that always has something for sale, usually puppies. Earlier that day there were pit bull puppies, so that was what I was expecting to see again. But this sign was different. 
It simply read: 

*Bunnys*


I have wanted my cousins to get a rabbit for so long. They have never had a pet, their parents say they are irresponsible, but they honestly have never had a chance. When I say this, they respond that they killed all their fish. Well, that's because they can't go to the store and buy new filter media! And none of the adults in the house know how to care for them. But The oldest is a 7th grader, the youngest is a first grader, and then the middle is a 5h grader. They are all doing 4H, showing some of our cows. But honestly, I think that one should show a bunny.

So, I pulled over. There were so many cute ones. Most were orangey and orange and white, not sure what you call the color. Then there were some smaller ones, almost all black, some had a white paw or two. There was one that was a simmilar size and coat type to the black ones, but was a little smaller and seemed to have the best personality. So I brought him home for $10.

The man told me he was a miniature, and that he was 2 months old. 

My cousins came over that day and met him. I call it a him, because it's easier, but I have no clue on gender.

They decided to name him Bumper.

Bumper was very ribby, and a bit lethargic. But he was eating and drinking well, and pooping a lot, lol. 
That first day he seemed to have trouble with his hind legs, as you can see in the video:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEtmD6S9QLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEtmD6S9QLc[/ame]

This topic has pictures:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=38017&forum_id=26


*7-28-2008
Found Y'all!!!*

I posted on here for the first time, lol! I found out that some on here think that he is a holland lop, and about 2-3 weeks old. 
I'm told all sorts of advice, and honestly, I'm a little worried about what I've gotten myself into. But I vow to be responsible for my new bun, and do everything I can to make sure he is happy and healthy. 
On an unrelated note, I had a horrid day at work that day. I don't think people realize that servers make $2 an hour, and depend on tips! I had a party of seven that was so hard on me, they had a 58.55 check and gave me 60 bucks and told me to keep the change. That kind of thing drives me crazy. Tip your servers!!!


*7-29-2008
Doing better!*
Bumper weighs around 7 oz (the needle wouldn't stay still)
Bumper is around 6 or 6.5 inches from head to tail (the bun wouldn't stay still)

very active and curious, eyes are bright, doesnt seem dehydrated, loves his oatmeal. 

I took another video of him, which I'll upload in a bit.


----------



## kirst3buns (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome and congratulations on your new bunny. What a cutie. I'm glad to see you started a blog for Bumper.I can't wait to read more and see more pictures!


----------



## Alexah (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't wait to see pictures of Bumper and hear some stories about him. He sounds too cute! Do you know how old he is? Or what breed? And is he definitely a he? 

Ha ha, I have lots of questions. I guess I'll have to keep my eye on this blog in the future.


----------



## Krickette (Jul 29, 2008)

yay for editing!


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 29, 2008)

Bumper is so adorable! :inlove:

I love him!


----------



## Krickette (Jul 30, 2008)

*7-29-08
Playing Chase

*Bumper is doing so much better! He's moving around really well, which is great. 
I went to Pet Zone, because a friend works there and gives me a discount, lol. I got some pellet feed, the only pure pellet they carried, and have started mixing it with bumper's feed. I also bought some Timothy hay because it's what they said they give their bunnies. I also bought a few toys! I made a better bed, too. I had one made of folded up fleace and some hamster fluff, but I put all that inside an old tissue box today. He's still exploring it, lol. It's not quite big enough, so I'm going to go get a basket next time I shop. Almost bought one last time, but the box he's in for now is a tad small for things that will be big enough for him as he grows. He's actually in a giant tuperware storage box right now, lol! My friend just got back from texas, though, so he'll be trading cages with me. He's also going to be taking my rats though, which is really bittersweet. I can't keep them anymore, it's just not fair to them that they can't go to school with me and they don't get enough time to play during the school year. My mom says she will take care of the bunny, but she won't do both bun and ratties, so ratties have a new home with Dillon.  
Anyway, Bumper has been running away lately! I let him out to play in the house and get some time to stretch his legs every morning while I get ready and the dogs are all outside, and today he started running from me when I go to pick him back up. Not sure if that's good or bad, but at least I know he's not lethargic anymore! he does eventually let me pick him up, he just gives chase for a while. 
Currently uploading a video of him running about, it's really silly, and a poor quality video, but I wanted to show that he can really move now!


----------



## kirst3buns (Jul 30, 2008)

He's probably figured out that you are going to put him back in his cage Smart little guy. I'm glad to hear he's got a bit more energy now.


----------



## delusional (Jul 30, 2008)

Gosh some people just don't care do they? I'm glad that Bumper went to a home where someone is going to be responsible for him/her, at least...

I would recommend getting some alfalfa hay whilst he's sill young, and be VERY careful about switching his diet. The stress of coming to a new home, especially so young, and then a diet change could play havoc on his digestive system. Diet changes can be problems with older buns, so I'd go veeeerrrryyy slowly. And watch carefully for any extra soft poops.

Also I just wanted to say that hamster fluff is just a bad thing in general. It's a choking hazard, and I know people have lost baby hamsters and gerbils due to strangulation and amputation of limbs from that stuff. Not saying it could do that to a bunny, but I would be worried he would eat some of it and it would get stuck somewhere... :?

I'm glad Bumper's doing better now anyway! And he sounds like he's goinng to have a very nice, pampered life with you! 

We do, of course, need more pictures. It's a requirement of owning a bunny.


----------



## Krickette (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, he's really got spunk now. 

Video::
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbBjXKFq-V0[/ame]


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, Bumper is such a fast little guy. I love how he is into exploring everything. Totally cute!

Jan


----------



## Krickette (Aug 2, 2008)

*8-2-2008
* _*Quiet*

 _Everything is pretty peaceful today. I've been having a hard time at work and I've decided to go ahead and put in my 2 weeks notice. Bumper is fast asleep on my chest while I type. He's got a really good little belly on him, which makes me happy. Not sure on his weight atm, but mom commented today on how much bigger he seems. 
He's walking really funny today though. Not sure if he's just stretching or what, but he's having trouble with his back legs. He's crawling like a soldier, one back leg at a time. Not sure what's going on with this? He's been in his box most of the day today, when I went in there to get him out he had his back legs in his water dish. Is this a baby thing or something I should worry over? I'm going to film a bit. 

well, now he's moving like normal....Don't know what to think about this.  *
*


----------



## Krickette (Aug 4, 2008)

Trying something different now! 
This bun is so sweet! He's laying on my chest licking my arm right now, just licking away! I must have something tasty left on me, I just got off of work. I only made $12 bucks! But it was a slow day and I got cut early, so for only having 2 tables it's not that bad. 
Bumper's eyes seem brighter lately, like I can really see the color of his iris, where before it almost seemed like it was all black.... He's falling over a lot, which worries me. He just plops over, sometimes he even rolls onto his back. It's still those back legs, moving all wonky. I'm told that it's a baby thing, but honestly, I'm not that worried, even if there is something wrong with him, it's not like he's going to have to outrun any preditors or anything, lol. He'll just be my special bun.
I feel like if he has more excersize he'll do better, so I cleaned my room, bunny proofed it as best I could, and turned his cage into a litter box. I'm working on the whole litter training thing, but I mean, rabbit poo doesn't bother me much, I have a sweepervac that stays in my room so I just clean it all up, or sweep it into the litterbox. Eventually he'll learn, but I'm not in a huge hurry, he's just a baby. So now he's loose in my room, to roam about as he pleases. We'll see how it works out, lol.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Aug 7, 2008)

sounds sooo cute !!


----------



## Krickette (Aug 7, 2008)

*8-7-2008
The End 

*So, the plain and simple truth is that I relinquished my Bumper. I got in too deep, and had to keep his best intrest at heart. It's been a long hard road, and I got very attatched to the little guy. I left him with his favorite fleece and a lot of kisses and loves. He or she was a great pet while I had him, and I hope that he has the best possible life, whether it should end here peacefully or continue on in rehabilitation. 

As for me, I'm coping. I understand what it's like to react to a forum member not taking proper care of their pets, I am guilty of jumping the gun on many horse owners. But I understand both sides of it. I'm a waitress, and I'm in college, and I have my first appartment, and I'm not from a well to do family. I live on a farm. My parents were completely against me taking a rabbit to a vet. Here if a dog gets bit by a snake, they get over it, if a calf drowns, life goes on, if a cow breaks a leg, it gets shot. Life happens, tough cookies, get on with it. Why sink money into an animal like that? The only exception so far is my horse that I've had for ovre 10 years, when he fractured a bone in his leg, we spent the time and money to rehab him. When my miniature horse foundered, I could not handle it financially and found someone who could, from Chancesminihorserescue.org 
I'm a waitress, as I said before. We're short staffed, and I've worked from 10 to close almost every day, so I haven't had time to get to the vet. There are no sick days in this business. That's why yes, sometimes your server has strep throat! If I took off, I'd get fired, and then how would I pay for the vet? So yeah, I went as soon as I could. 

I do want another rabbit, I'm going to browse around and take my time and find one that I know will be healthy and properly weaned and such. I'm going to read up more on rabbits before I get my next one, but I do plan on buying a new bunny. 

So that's it. 
But every new begining comes from some other begining's end. 

I'll post my last pictures soon.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 7, 2008)

:hug:

You did what you could and what was best. That is all we can ask.


----------



## RexyRex (Aug 7, 2008)

:hug1 I'm sorry that you had to give him up, I can't imagine how hard that must have been. You tried your best & loved him, that's what matters.


----------



## Krickette (Aug 7, 2008)

This is how I found him this morning:






so we took some pictures for memory's sake













then I loaded him up in a shoebox for the ride to the vet. Luckily I move back and forth from school, so I have tons of shoeboxes. 








I put a towel under the fleece so it would be soft and fluffy for him. That's why he's sitting so high in the box. But it's a good way to show his size, huh? 








What he'd look like as a lop









































So that's it. There's my bumper. Well, not my bumper anymore, but someone's hopefully.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 7, 2008)

I know you loved Bumper, and had you not got him, who knows for sure, but I am sure that the person selling him on the side of the road might not have been so caring if they had realised Bumper's problems.... Thanks to you, he is still here.

I'm so sorry you had to give him up, even after such a short time, I know how attached you must have got to him, because I was the same with my girls after just a few hours. You did the best you could for him under the circumstances, and he will be well looked after and receive good care, thanks to you :hug:

I'm glad you want to take on another bunny at some point in the future... There's so much to read about bunnies, so I'm glad you're researching hard first! We'll be here to help you with any questions/advice you need...

Jen xx


----------



## JimD (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry you had to give Bumper up. but.....

I've been following this, and haven't made any comment till now.

Part of me wanted to scream "Get the bunny to a vet!!"
The other part wanted to see what you would do....just not at the bun's expense.

All-in-all you did okay. 
Better than I expected....much to my surprise.
In a way, you kind of rescued Bumper and provided him with a much better chance at life....even if it's not with you.
He was in your charge....and I'm sure it was a hard decision to make.
And I thank you for that....and I'm sure Bumper does. too!

You did good....be proud of it!

I think you'll know when you're ready for another bun....and you'll know all that much more when you do get one.
Learn as much as you can and don't rush into it.
Maybe some of our memberzin can help you when you're ready....there's lots of buns that need a good home.

~Jim


----------

